# Real Plaza 10 de la Mañana



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

el movimiento del real plaza en verdad se da a partir de las 4 de la tarde pero mas en la noche a las 7 que es hora punta.

A las 10am en el Real Plaza


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Me gusta el patio de comidas..!! 

El logo de Cineplanet se me hace raro.. no van las letras dentro del círculo??


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

wow que bonito se ve, me hace recordar a Plaza Lima Sur, solo que el de Chorrillos es todo blanco.



kaMetZa said:


> El logo de Cineplanet se me hace raro.. no van las letras dentro del círculo??


Es otra variante del logo. El que si me gustó es el cambio de logo de Topitop, muy moderno.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

A mi me gustan las tensionadas del pasillo entre el ingreso (es el principal?) y el patio de comidas. Las coberturas del patio mismo de comidas se ven aceptables pero no cumplen bien su función. Hace mucho sol e incomoda a la hora de sentarse en alguna mesa delpatio de comidas especialmente cuando dan las 3 o 4 pm...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

se ve bien chevere, saben cuanto tiene hasta ahora de area construida y cuanto les queda aun por constuir


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Me encanto se ve un centro comercial mucho más orientado al verano pero a mi gusto perfecto para una ciudad del norte!!!!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

se ve agradable y amplio, se parece mucho a plaza san miguel


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que bonito se ve el Real Plaza, es tipo open mall, de colores vivos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

SoundMaster said:


> wow que bonito se ve, me hace recordar a Plaza Lima Sur, solo que el de Chorrillos es todo blanco.


Serio? Yo creo que tiene un aire a plaza San Miguel y, en otras fotos, se parece al Megaplaza. Muy lindo!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Serio? Yo creo que tiene un aire a plaza San Miguel y, en otras fotos, se parece al Megaplaza. Muy lindo!


Si pues ahora que lo noto se parece mas a PSM, al Megaplaza hasta ahora no he ido :S


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Es muy bonito el mall pero lo hubiera preferido cerrado, si ya se que es porque no llueve, pero me gustan los malls totalmente tecchados.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

^^
He leido alguna vez que las personas sienten más comodidad y relajo al comprar en tiendas que estén con iluminacion natural (del dia) y si están como que "al aire libre" mucho mejor. Pero claro, siempre es subjetivo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

ObviO! Esos techos de lona (son de lona, no?) son lo último!!! :lol:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> ObviO! Esos techos de lona (son de lona, no?) son lo último!!! :lol:


jeje esos son precisamente los que me recordaban a Plaza Lima Sur


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Se ve muy bien sólo no me gusta el piso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Se ve muy bien sólo no me gusta el piso.


Lo mismo iba a decir. El mall me parece chévere, pero el piso...no sé, muy ordinario. 

He escuchado que el piso del Real Plaza de Trujillo será de marmol. Tendremos que ver como queda.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

J Block said:


> Lo mismo iba a decir. El mall me parece chévere, pero el piso...no sé, muy ordinario.
> 
> He escuchado que el piso del Real Plaza de Trujillo será de *marmol*. Tendremos que ver como queda.


facil de porcelanato, pero marmol ... no se ah!
pero si lo hacen sería lo mas cool q habría


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bonito el mall, me gusto el patio de comidas al aire libre, supongo que en la noche no hara mucho frio no?
No me gusto tampoco el piso, y seria mejor si hubiese más áreas verdes ornamentlaes...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Si pues ahora que lo noto se parece mas a PSM, *al Megaplaza hasta ahora no he ido *:S


*En serio Sound ? 

Creo que si fuera algo màs grande, serìa mejor.*


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

Pongo esta foto que estaba en otro tema.











Quedan 12.000 m2 libres.


----------

